# Hi Guys



## Louis Dusablon (Jan 15, 2016)

Started playing around with a lathe a couple of years ago,
Now I am hooked.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 16, 2016)

Welcome to the form. Machining is a useful skill to have and there is no limit to what you can do. Looking forward to chatting about turning and nice machine BTW


----------



## EricB (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Louis! Can't tell from your photo, what kind of lathe have you got?


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome Louis, nice looking lathe.


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Jan 17, 2016)

great to be a member thanks a bunch


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Jan 17, 2016)

this is my third lathe , just picked this up in the summer
16x40 5 hp/ 3 ph. JFMT AMURA


----------



## Wayne (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome Louis,
I too am new here but these guys are great! A good reliable source of information and assistance.More so to me as I have no prior knowledge, but these guys are patient and informative. At least the ones I have communicated with so far certainly are. Stay Safe,

Wayne


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Wayne
yes it appears so,  I got to figure out how all this works lol


----------



## Wayne (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Louis,
It's fairly easy, you'll get it in no time. What kind of stuff are you making? With a three phase lathe I take it that your a machinist?


Wayne


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Wayne

I bought this thing on a whim,  took a chance, had  an idea to convert with a VFD, in needed only some minor work
really nice And solid machine it got to weight close 2 tonnes .  My plan is to get setup before I retire,  really like turning metal, 
so far just playing around with  metal using the other lathe to complete this one then will sell my 1440.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Louis,
Very nice, I wish, I wouldn't have the room for that 3 phase  machine. I am looking at getting a King 12 X 36 which is about all I can afford. I hope to have some fun with it but I'm not that strong in math which I understand Is important in this hobby. I think getting stuff centered alone may buy tough. LOL.

Wayne


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 21, 2016)

Wayne you don't need to be good at math, that's what calculators are for! lol


----------



## EricB (Jan 21, 2016)

John Conroy said:


> Wayne you don't need to be good at math, that's what calculators are for! lol


There's an app for that. [emoji14]

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope so, that just leaves trying to find the exact center of everything. LOL I am going to look at a DB200 today, it is a very small mini lathe from the 1940's I think. Might be fun to work on before attempting the 12 X36.


----------



## Matt_b_m (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome aboard Louis! I haven't been here long, and I'm completely new to machining, but I've learned a lot here so far, great group of guys.
Have fun!


----------

